# How many PCI Cards???



## eaglewings35 (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Guys,
I am trying to do some math and I am needing a little help here.
How many PCI Cards (sound, video, and modem) does it take to get 1 pound of trimmed fingers?

I have an opportunity to buy some PCI cards, and I am trying to see if it will be worth the money
that they are asking.

Thanks Folks !!!
Kerry


----------



## etack (Mar 19, 2014)

Thats like asking how many rock make up a yard of gravel. You can't get that number without knowing a lot of info about the cards and styles of cards.

Eric


----------



## mls26cwru (Mar 19, 2014)

eaglewings35 said:


> Hey Guys,
> I am trying to do some math and I am needing a little help here.
> How many PCI Cards (sound, video, and modem) does it take to get 1 pound of trimmed fingers?
> 
> ...



A while ago I kept a running tally of what i was getting from lots of pci cards... without the aluminum heatsinks, but with the bracket attached i was running around 2.75% by weight. That was taken over a sample of a couple hundred pounds of pci cards... still, that number can vary dramatically.

M


----------



## eaglewings35 (Mar 19, 2014)

mls26cwru said:


> eaglewings35 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys,
> ...



So what was the average that you came up with?

Yes, I know that varies, but it gives me a place to start, right?

Thanks,
Kerry


----------



## necromancer (Mar 19, 2014)

i pay $1.75 CDN for the whole card by the pound.

there is how i do my math


----------



## eaglewings35 (Mar 19, 2014)

necromancer said:


> i pay $1.75 CDN for the whole card by the pound.
> 
> there is how i do my math



Thanks Necro, but that doesn't help much. Do you think that 50 cards would
make 1 pound of fingers?

Thank Pal,
K


----------



## modtheworld44 (Mar 19, 2014)

eaglewings35 said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > i pay $1.75 CDN for the whole card by the pound.
> ...



eaglewings35

I my self bought over 300 pci cards and did not get a pound of fingers.I think the weight was around 15 pounds for the 300.I wasn't to far off from the pound of fingers that I was hoping to get.I would say that 20-25 pounds should get you a pound of close cut fingers.If your planning to process the pci cards your self including the IC chips then I would try to get the PCI cards for around 1.00 a pound.There's to much work involved to pay 1.75 a pound.I hope this is a better direct answer and helpful.



modtheworld44


----------



## Buzz (Mar 19, 2014)

I just chopped a finger from a PCI card and it weighs exactly 2g.

450g = 1 Pound (roughly)

So 225 of the type of card i cut (it was a TV card) should get you a pound of fingers.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## necromancer (Mar 19, 2014)

most of the time i leave the fingers on the board. (i see others wincing about that)


----------



## eaglewings35 (Mar 19, 2014)

Excellent Folks. That is what I was needing.
Thanks for the awesome help !!!!

Best Regards,
KH


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2014)

I get paid $3 per pound for PCI cards.

A tip. Don't just buy them for the fingers. There's one heck of a chunk of value in the other items on the card when you can process it.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 23, 2014)

when i buy my cards there is no Aluminum, no steel transformers, no fans, no plastic casing (some phone modem cards)

metal bracket stays on & i sell them that way.

i only remove the tantalum caps to keep.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 23, 2014)

My sell price is with everything you mentioned left on the cards Necro.

For stripped boards like you mentioned I would get an awful lot more. You're buying at a very very good price mate.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 23, 2014)

spaceships said:


> My sell price is with everything you mentioned left on the cards Necro.
> 
> For stripped boards like you mentioned I would get an awful lot more. You're buying at a very very good price mate.



do you mean i am paying to much ?

if so, i am doing my best to keep business coming in, unlike the call i made the other day looking for a new buyer in which i was told:

clean motherboards & finger cards are $0.08 per pound, i laughed & hung up in the guys face

i am always looking for new people to sell my goods to


----------



## necromancer (Mar 23, 2014)

spaceships said:


> I get paid $3 per pound for PCI cards.
> 
> A tip. Don't just buy them for the fingers. There's one heck of a chunk of value in the other items on the card when you can process it.




you should get closer to 4 dollars a pound for clean cards, plus you sell the Alu ($0.30 to $0.80 per lb), & transformers ($0.25 per lb)


----------



## solar_plasma (Mar 24, 2014)

In a bad batch there may be less than half of the values compared to a batch that is okay. There are pci cards I wouldn''t even take for free (few IC's, few mlcc's and flashplated fingers or few fingers and tip plated connectors). I believe some guys are sorting out the low grade and sell it, -at least in the bay.


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 24, 2014)

Necro I was actually agreeing with you on both posts but it appears to have got lost in translation Sir.

Firstly you are doing well to pay what you pay on these cards, and secondly yes I agree I would get a lot more for cards with the "unnecessary extras" taken off such as heat-sinks etc.


----------



## necromancer (Mar 24, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Necro I was actually agreeing with you on both posts but it appears to have got lost in translation Sir.
> 
> Firstly you are doing well to pay what you pay on these cards, and secondly yes I agree I would get a lot more for cards with the "unnecessary extras" taken off such as heat-sinks etc.



thank you, no need for a translation, sometimes reading (the black & white) is not the same as being in a real conversation.


----------



## pgms4me (Mar 24, 2014)

I was once searching for a buyer and came across a yard that was paying 10 cents per pound for boards,so I said to him;"how much are you selling them for"?. he replied I have a buyer for 50 cents a pound,so i asked to see what he had. there was a couple of gaylord boxes full of mixed boards he was getting ready to ship. I offered to go through them for him and separate them into categories,telling him I can pay him more than he is getting.i offerd him 80 cents per pound for pc cards with no heat sinks or brackets,1.00 a pound for all older boards with gold connectors or fingers and 1.00 to 1.25 for motherboards with no heat sinks or bracketts. This was a good deal for me because all the boards were older and many were server boards. He has for 2 years been and still is my number 1 board supplier. I also separate out the various grades of processors and ram and give him a fair price for those as well. He now buys stuff he didnt before because he knows i will buy it. I get some really neat stuff as he buys the cable company and hospital equipment. there is not a large volume because my area is very rural and the communities are small. Very little cash goes out from me because he gets all my copper ,aluminum,batteries,wire and stainless steel . I average 20-25 punds of finger cards per pound of close cut fingers. older video cards and sound cards seem to be the best to self process Video cards have a nice graphics processor chip as well as several memory chips. of course some older HP server cards are really loaded,even the traces and backplane areas are gold plated under the solder mask


----------

